# *Looking for a Job*



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

My name is Spencer and I am a student at UWF. I have finished all of my upper level requirements for a degree in Environmental Management but am lacking chemistry and botany. I am unable to go back to school this fall due to financial reasons so I am on the hunt for a job.

Phone: 850-393-0826, e-mail: [email protected]​ *Career Objective*​To obtain a position utilizing my skills acquired through my education and work experience. 
*Educational Background*​*Bachelor of Science, University of West Florida (UWF)*, August 2016
*Associate of Arts, Tallahassee Community College (TCC), *May 2010

· *Major: Environmental Science/Environmental Management.* The environmental management track focuses on the political, economic, cultural, legislative, and ethical aspects of environmental issues and prepares the student for a career in environmental management and decision-making.

*Relevant Course Work*
· Urban Planning-Land Use Management, Environmental Law, Coastal Morphology and Processes w/ lab, Geographic Information Systems and Sciences (GIS) w/lab, Photo Interpretation and Remote Sensing w/lab, Conservation of Natural Resources, Geography of Soils w/lab, Weather and Climate w/lab, Environmental Impact Assessment, Hydrology w/lab, Cartographic Skills w/lab, Physical Geography w/lab, Environmental Writing, Geostatistics

*Work Experience*​
*Comprehensive Planning Student Intern-Environmental Programs, *September 12, 2014-December 23, 2014
_West Florida Regional Planning Council (WFRPC)_
· Assisted the West Florida Regional Planning Council (WFRPC) and the Bay Area Resource Council (BARC) staff set up meetings, arrange speakers, prepare correspondence as needed, and contacted BARC and their subcommittee members as necessary. 
· Assisted staff with applicable grant-funding opportunities for BARC.
· Assisted with NOAA BWET Environmental Education grant to develop curriculum for high school science teachers to teach hands-on training for students. 

*Runner/File Clerk, *November 2012-August 2014
_Wilson, Harrell, Farrington, Ford, Wilson, Spain, and Parsons, Attorneys at Law_
· Transported legal documents between businesses throughout the Pensacola and Perdido area.
· Recorded closed files and organized them before filing. 

*Runner/Office Assistant*, August 2012-August 2014
_Perdido Title & Abstract Inc._
· Ran documents. 
· Prepared bank statements, deposited checks to the bank, closed out invoices, and filed the closings according to the business from which the check came. 

*Runner*. Summer 2012
_Fiesta of Five Flags, Pensacola_
· Helped set up functions
· Ran documents

*Hoagie Line, June 2007-November 2007*
_Mellow Mushroom_
· Started in dish pit and quickly promoted to hoagie line. 

*Cashier/Stock Clerk*, March 2006-May 2007
_Apple Market_
· Cashier
· Customer Service
· Maintained daily building upkeep
· Stocked shelves

*Prep Cook/Dish Pit, *2005-2006
_Georgio’s Pizza_
· Washed dishes
· Prepped food

*Skills*​_Computer Experience: _Access, Excel, Outlook, PowerPoint and Word, Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Map Making with ArcGIS and ArcMaps.

_Map Making/Reading_: Photo Interpretation and Remote Sensing course with lab as well as Geographic Information Systems and Sciences with lab at UWF.

*References Available Upon Request*​


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

So, what kind of a job do want? 

Based upon your resume', it appears either a Runner, Cashier or Food Prep.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> So, what kind of a job do want?
> 
> Based upon your resume', it appears either a Runner, Cashier or Food Prep.


My past job experience is just based on jobs that I held part-time as a student in high school/college. I'm hoping for something that can advance my experience in the Environmental field but without the papers its hard to find a job. The classes I need are all 3 pre-requisite freshman level courses to courses I have already taken and passed (saved the easy ones for last). I would preferably like something that will advance my skills/knowledge and would be applicable to the field in which I am entering once I finally get the degree after next summer. But I'm open to any and all type of work as long as it cuts a check both part and full time. I am also available for private side work if anyone has some extra work.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Spencer, since the courses are prerecs, have you considered taking them on line this semester? You should be able to do it through a Junior college and transfer the credits but not the grades. Still counts for you to graduate. Just a thought.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Spencer, since the courses are prerecs, have you considered taking them on line this semester? You should be able to do it through a Junior college and transfer the credits but not the grades. Still counts for you to graduate. Just a thought.


 UWF has a policy that wont allow me to do that. I also need the lab for each class so I have to take them on campus :thumbdown:


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Just graduated from Auburn with an Environmental Science degree, and scored a job immediately. They're out there in this field if you look hard enough. Good luck!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> Just graduated from Auburn with an Environmental Science degree, and scored a job immediately. They're out there in this field if you look hard enough. Good luck!


Congrats brother! What are you doing?


----------



## GrandIsle (Jul 2, 2015)

My advice is to find a job that will pay the bills while you finish college. If you only have a couple of classes left, get those done now. Find a way to get the money -- take any job now and save for the Spring semester. But make getting that degree paramount. Do not delay.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

GrandIsle said:


> My advice is to find a job that will pay the bills while you finish college. If you only have a couple of classes left, get those done now. Find a way to get the money -- take any job now and save for the Spring semester. But make getting that degree paramount. Do not delay.


That's my plan. Its proven to be harder to find a job than I though it would be :thumbdown:


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

Sent you a PM.


----------

